# Untitled #6



## Battou (Sep 11, 2008)

Shot with Canon 50mm 1.4 on Canon EF, ASA 800 





Bigger here


----------



## ratedeg (Sep 11, 2008)

nice shot. i really like it, good job


----------



## Battou (Sep 11, 2008)

thank you


----------



## Battou (Sep 13, 2008)

Nothing more?


----------



## jvgig (Sep 13, 2008)

very interesting texture and contrast; however, i think the fact that the one is out of focused and the wires severed gives this shot a lot more than your typical interesting texture shot.  It makes it feel left behind, forgotten forever.

What exactly is it?


----------



## Battou (Sep 13, 2008)

jvgig said:


> very interesting texture and contrast; however, i think the fact that the one is out of focused and the wires severed gives this shot a lot more than your typical interesting texture shot.  It makes it feel left behind, forgotten forever.
> 
> What exactly is it?



I'm not sure, that is what inspired me to take the shot. These are located on a rail road bridge that still functions, however I see no signs of anything thay would have opperated, Further more Not a one of them is connected to anything but the iron of the overpass, the wires stop there, I could not even try to follow them to anything.


----------



## Battou (Sep 14, 2008)

I just realized I never uploaded that to PL, Link to larger image in place


----------



## Peter_pan91 (Sep 16, 2008)

Cool image, i guess i might start to use you're naming methond because i am sick of trying to find meaningfull titles to my less meaningfull photos...


----------



## Battou (Sep 16, 2008)

Peter_pan91 said:


> Cool image, i guess i might start to use you're naming methond because i am sick of trying to find meaningfull titles to my less meaningfull photos...



Thanks

lol,this reasent surge of untitleds comes from two parts, I've been backlogged like you would not believe, I've been processing the same three rolls of film for the last week and a half because I am getting more keepers per roll than I have been for some time and I just don't have the time to sit and think about titles, Second I am just not shooting the same way I used to. I am finding more unexplainable inspiration and acting on it than before. It kinda leaves me drawing a blank on names :lmao:


----------



## chris82 (Sep 17, 2008)

I think its a great shot I like how the DOF (depth of field)leads me through the shot and ofcourse the contrast and texture is pretty hot to.


----------



## Battou (Sep 17, 2008)

thanks


----------

